# Mobile Intel® 945PM Express chipset support

## mistermax

Hi guys,

What about the Mobile Intel® 945PM Express chipset support for Dual Core CPUs with gentoo?

I'm trying to configure my ASUS A6JA laptop for best performances with gentoo, but I'm puzzled about

the new 945 chipset support, as well as for the PCI Express PCI Express x16/x1 graphics/IO ports.

Here my lspci -vv output:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1237

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 08

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: fdf00000-fdffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000bdf00000-00000000dde00000

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [88] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Port 2

                Link: Latency L0s <256ns, L1 <4us

                Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk+ ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16

                Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

                Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

                Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

                Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

                Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [140] Unknown (5)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1123

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 3

        Region 0: Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Port 0

                Link: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                Link: ASPM Disabled CommClk- ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed unknown, Width x0

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [130] Unknown (5)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 08

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: fe000000-fe0fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Port 1

                Link: Latency L0s <1us, L1 <4us

                Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

                Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

                Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

                Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

                Slot: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power-

                Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [180] Unknown (5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 08

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: fe100000-fe1fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Port 4

                Link: Latency L0s <1us, L1 <4us

                Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

                Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

                Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

                Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

                Slot: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power-

                Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [180] Unknown (5)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1237

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

        Region 4: I/O ports at ec00 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1237

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

        Region 4: I/O ports at e880 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1237

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 19

        Region 4: I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1237

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 21

        Region 4: I/O ports at e480 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1237

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

        Region 0: Memory at febfbc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: fe200000-feafffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000ddf00000-00000000dfe00000

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [50] #0d [0000]

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1237

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: I/O ports at <unassigned>

        Region 1: I/O ports at <unassigned>

        Region 2: I/O ports at <ignored>

        Region 3: I/O ports at <ignored>

        Region 4: I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71c5 (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 10b2

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Region 1: I/O ports at b000 [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at fdff0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at fdfc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag+

                Device: Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

                Device: AtnBtn- AtnInd- PwrInd-

                Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Port 0

                Link: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk+ ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 11f5

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at fe0ff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Expansion ROM at fe0e0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME+

        Capabilities: [48] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [60] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 1024 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                Device: AtnBtn+ AtnInd+ PwrInd+

                Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s L1, Port 0

                Link: Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x4

        Capabilities: [84] Vendor Specific Information

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [12c] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [148] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-0b

        Capabilities: [154] Power Budgeting

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1001

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: Memory at fe1ff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 unlimited

                Device: AtnBtn- AtnInd- PwrInd-

                Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Port 0

                Link: Latency L0s <128ns, L1 <64us

                Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 5c-a7-05-ff-ff-02-13-00

04:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1237

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: Memory at fe200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=04, secondary=05, subordinate=08, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 50000000-51fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 52000000-53fff000

        I/O window 0: 0000d000-0000d0ff

        I/O window 1: 0000d400-0000d4ff

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- 16bInt+ PostWrite-

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

04:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1237

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (500ns min, 1000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: Memory at feaff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME+

04:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1237

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: Memory at feaff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

04:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1237

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: Memory at feaff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

```

In effect I have big troubles to make the ATI X1600 VGA controller over a PCI Express channel up and running!  :Shocked: 

There is some experience here?

Tnx

MrMax

----------

## saintpa

I've been tinkering with my dell 6400 with 945GM and core duo for the better half of two weeks that I own it. If 945PM is similar to 945GM, which I suspect, you will need at least 2.6.16 kernel to get agpgart's i810 driver to work; 2.6.15 kernel will not recognize your pci express.

You might also need the cvs version of drm and mesa to get drm/dri working; see this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-374745.html

If you are using the modular X, which I recommend, you probably also need to emerge the cvs version of xorg-server to have proper opengl support for your card. Try the ~x86 version first. If that doesn't work, switch to cvs.

If you are using the intel hd sound card, the alsa driver in 2.6.16 doesn't work well. You need to emerge alsa-driver with ~x86.

----------

## mistermax

Ciao saintpa,

many thanks for your answer! I'm going to recompile my kernel (2.6.16-rc6) with i810 support. 

I will report here my results.

----------

## Nounours

Hello,

I have a A6J T2400.

Only two thing are not working under Linux.

The first one and annoying one is the rtl8168 network chips.

The second thing is the webcam (BisonCam for me).

For the rtl8168, the driver found on the website from realtech does not compile..

Everything else sems to work fine. Ati X1600 is working well with the last ATI drivers (xorg 6.8.2 without dlloader). Before that only vesa 1024x768x16 were working.

IPW3945 is working for the wifi. The sound is Intel HD audio not present in all the kernel.

My kernel is 2.6.16-ck3 configured with genkernel.

Hope this will help !

----------

## saintpa

Updates:

You don't neec cvs Mesa to get dri to work. Just unmask mesa-6.5-r2 and xf86-video-i810 from portage:

```
$ echo "x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

$ echo "media-libs/mesa" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

I think you still need the cvs version of drm kernel driver, however. Feel free to post something if you disagree with me. I'm getting close to 1400FPS from glxgears.

mistermax:

You if the kernel's i915 doesn't work, try the cvs drm

----------

## asiobob

saintpa can you post a basic guide on how you got dri working?

I have a 6400 by dell. 950 media accelerator video card, 945GM chipset similiar to yours.

My questions are:

1. video/Drm related: what are your kernel options (I'm assuming you are on 2.6.16.x?), what do you have en/disabled

2. Whats the driver used in your xorg config? is it i810? was in the modular xorg did you choose it by going VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

3. Did you compile drm from cvs?

----------

## mistermax

Yeah,

an easy step-by-step guide shuld be it would be a lot appreciated here!

----------

## saintpa

Per your request, here's a more detailed configuration guide (although you can always say it's not detailed enough):

Kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r2:

Device Drivers->Character Devices:

 <M> /dev/agpgart

 <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX

 <M> Direction Rendering Manager

 <M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM,...

 <M>     i830 driver (this may not be neccesary)

 <M>     i915 driver (this is needed, however you will build another driver to replace it, so just a placeholder for now)

Device Drivers->I2C support: (I've read somewhere that this is needed, but I'm not sure 100%)

 <M> I2C support

 <M>   I2C device interface

           I2C Hardware Bus support --->

 <M>     Intel 82801

Now rebuild kernel and reinstall driver modules.

I've mentioned that you need to build an updated i915 drive. This is because the current drm driver in kernel doesn't have full support for GMA950 yet:

```
cd /usr/src/

export CVSROOT=":pserver:anonymous@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/dri"

cvs checkout drm

cd drm

rm -rf shared

ln -s shared-core shared

cd linux-core

DRM_MODULES="i915" make

cp *.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/drm

modules-update 
```

Now you should have a kernel with the latest drm driver for i915. You can check to make sure that drm.ko and i915.ko in your /lib/modules have the lastest timestamp.

The other half of dri is mesa dri driver for x.org. For this you'll need to unmask mesa-6.5-r2, xf86-video-i810-1.6.0. Mesa package installs the i915 dri driver for x11, and xf86-video-i810 installs the x11 driver for i810:

```
echo "=media-libs/mesa-6.5-r2" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

emerge -av mesa xf86-video-i810

```

For xorg-server, you need to have VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa" in /etc/make.conf. I also unmasked xorg-server cvs, and I believe this is necessary:

```

echo "=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.901" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

emerge -av xorg-server

```

Finally xorg.conf:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GMA950"

    Driver      "i810"

   # Option      "ForceBIOS" "1280x1024=1280x800"

    Option      "NoAccel" "false"

EndSection

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

If you have 1280x800 or other resolutions that the video bios doesn't support, you should get the 915resolution. The gentoo portage already contains 855resolution, but it doesn't recognize 945GM chipset. So I cheated a little bit by manually configuring 915resolution and emerging 855resolution, and replacing 855resolution with 915resolution in the init.d directory. This shouldn't have impact on opengl, for opengl works even without the native resolution. Google 915resolution for more information.

----------

## asiobob

Thanks, about to give this a shot later today.

Just some input on 855resolution.

I'm using it currrently with no problems. It sets allows 1280x800 to be set, at least with the vesa driver X can now choose 1280x800 as a resolution

----------

## saintpa

 *ASIO_BOB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Just some input on 855resolution.
> 
> I'm using it currrently with no problems. It sets allows 1280x800 to be set, at least with the vesa driver X can now choose 1280x800 as a resolution

 

I could be wrong. It used to work until recently when it started telling me that the video BIOS is not recognized. After switching 915resolution I can use 1280x800 native resolution again.

----------

## asiobob

Thanks! I got it going, well X loads up and feels more snappier with the i810 driver in xorg. Before none of that would even start up.

My next question is: how good is your video quality?

EDIT:

I got direct rendering to work, had to modprobe modules :p

Thanks for your help

----------

## asiobob

btw when you run glxgears and I assume any other open gl app do you get the following in your console? (the libGL warnings)

```
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

6260 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1251.934 FPS

6203 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1340.525 FPS

```

----------

## saintpa

 *ASIO_BOB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My next question is: how good is your video quality?
> 
> Thanks for your help

 

That's a good question. Are you asking about things like dvix playback? I haven't tried it yet. I keep my laptop at work with me, and rather not let my boss see me watching matrix on it    :Wink: 

----------

## saintpa

 *ASIO_BOB wrote:*   

> btw when you run glxgears and I assume any other open gl app do you get the following in your console? (the libGL warnings)
> 
> ```
> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
> 
> ...

 

Yes I get those warning messages as well. It doesn't seem to affect anything.

----------

## asiobob

 *saintpa wrote:*   

>  *ASIO_BOB wrote:*   
> 
> My next question is: how good is your video quality?
> 
> Thanks for your help 
> ...

 

lol

Nah I mean that first when I got x to start with the i810 I thought DRI was all going -- but it wasn't ,so mplayer and totem wasn't using hardware acceleration so video quality was poor. Then after I modproved intel-agp at boot and started x dri worked and video playback is as smooth as can be!

----------

## Cthulhu666

 *saintpa wrote:*   

>  *ASIO_BOB wrote:*   btw when you run glxgears and I assume any other open gl app do you get the following in your console? (the libGL warnings)
> 
> ```
> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
> 
> ...

 

I get these warnings as well, they do however seem to affect something, namely performance.

Right after changing to modular Xorg (back in the times of the first RC), I got 1250 fps for glxgears (windowed) and 173 (fullscreen). Now I only get 660 fps (windowed) and 145 fps (fullscreen).

I know glxgears isn't the best benchmark, but still windowed performance is pratically half...

----------

## asiobob

interesting, I get the libGL stuff but i'm getting around 1250 - 1350 on the default window.

When the window is hidden I get a much higher rate hehe around 5000

----------

## Cthulhu666

 *ASIO_BOB wrote:*   

> interesting, I get the libGL stuff but i'm getting around 1250 - 1350 on the default window.
> 
> When the window is hidden I get a much higher rate hehe around 5000

 

This has been the case for ages. I don't think it's that weird, as I think it is an optimization. The windowing system doesn't use resources for displying something, that is hidden/obscured by other windows, there for the resulting framerate is much higher (since it doesn't actually have to show anything).

Try partly hiding the glxgears window with some other window (the console from which you started it for example) and watch the framerate...

----------

## saintpa

The point is that these warning messages doesn't seem to bring down the fps. Cthulhua666, are you sure your DRI is enabled?

----------

## Cthulhu666

 *saintpa wrote:*   

> The point is that these warning messages doesn't seem to bring down the fps. Cthulhua666, are you sure your DRI is enabled?

 

Yes, but my laptop only has the 855GM chipset, not the 945GM like you guys are blessed with.

Both glxinfo and /var/log/Xorg.log says DRI is enabled, so I'm pretty confident it is.

----------

## kurtg

I'm having to add a large number of "x11-drivers/xf86-*" to my /etc/portage/package.unmask.   I'm using ~x86 keyword.  Am I doing something different or wrong?  Must be an easier way then adding them one by one.....

----------

## kurtg

Okay, I have it working.  Feels great. 

My resolution comes up in 1600x1200 on a 1920x1200 laptop.  I've added this to my xorg.conf  as: 

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1920x1200"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

But, it stubbornly sticks to the resolution.  Has anybody faired better?

----------

## Cthulhu666

 *kurtg wrote:*   

> Okay, I have it working.  Feels great. 
> 
> My resolution comes up in 1600x1200 on a 1920x1200 laptop.  I've added this to my xorg.conf  as: 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Read the whole thread!

What you need is 915resolution. Browse the forum or google for it. I don't think it's in portage yet, but I might be wrong.

----------

## saintpa

There's a recent change in portage that requires your to unmask more packages. I didn't upgrade my xorg-server, so I can't tell you exactly how many more packages need unmasking.

Like Cthullhu666 pointed out, you do need 915resolution. It's not in portage yet, but you can emerge 855resoultion from portage, which probably doesn't work well for 945GM. But it does come with all the init.d scripts that we all love so much. So what I did was to emerge 855resolution to get the scripts, manually build 915resolution, and then do a text replacement of "855reslution" for "915resolution" in the script:

```
# sed 's/855resolution/915resolution/g' /etc/init.d/855resolution > /etc/init.d/915resolution

# rc-update add 915resolution default
```

Of course, don't forget to read 915resolution's manual page, which tells you how to change the resolution settings. You'll need that information to modify the 915resolution script to get your desired resolution.

----------

## csfsmash

hello.. i have a 915gm.. and the only way to fix the opengl direct rendering was this thread.. but i can make it work unless i use 915resolution 38 1280 800

i mean, when i use 1280x800 the direct render doesnt work :S

----------

## kurtg

Just download the lastest here: 

http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/download.html

I was able to use the binary without any issues.  I added this to my /etc/init.d/xdm

```

/opt/extras/915resolution-0.5.2/915resolution 5c 1920 1200
```

----------

## dmartinsca

How about hibernate/standby with suspend2? I have hibernate working but only for the console, X fails to restart. I haven't tracked down the exact error messages yet, I'll try that when i have some time. Standby (hibernate-ram) tries to resume then the laptop just shuts off. I'll post more detail asap but i'm just wondering if anyone has come across a config that works with this chipset. I realize BIOS, ACPI support, etc all make a difference but i think it is the video card which is not co-operating.

EDIT -- ok, i figured this out. Since i'm using 855resolution to insert a non-standard video mode into the video BIOS that needs  to be done on each resume. Simply adding 855resolution to the list of services to restart isn't enough because X tries to start before this. Adding a OnResume command does the trick: OnResume 86 855resolution 5c 1280 800

Also, EnableVbetool needs to be set to no (or maybe just commented out). Since the more recent version of hibernate-script have seperate config files (common, suspend2, ram) you need to make sure EnableVbetool is disabled in all the config files. suspend to disk and ram now work perfectly  :Smile: 

----------

## Master Shake

Has anyone gotten the sound to work on a i945pm?  If so what did you enable in the kernel, I can't seem to get it to work with the 2.6.16.  I've tryed enabling some intel ALSA stuff, but nothing is working.

----------

## kwisatz_haderais

thanks for the input on the i915 drm from freedesktop.org

yet another thing to tick off in my "not working" list  :Smile: 

Hmm.. does anyone know if by now this has been, or if not, when it will be included in the kernel?

----------

## kwisatz_haderais

obsolete question... it is. at least its working with my 2.6.17-r3 kernel

----------

